# Soundstream Reference Class A 10.0 & Rockford Power 800a2



## wcjoey (Aug 30, 2010)

Soundstream Reference Class A 10.0 OLD SCHOOL SQ AMP AMPLIFIER RARE HTF | eBay

Selling my Soundstream Reference Class A 10.0. Too much amp and sound quality for what I'm doing. Picked it up a while back, never installed, works perfectly (test video link on auction). 9/10 cosmetically, just a few scratches on elevated flat portion above Soundstream badge.

Rockford Fosgate POWER 800a2 not Punch Old School Amp Amplifier | eBay

Bought a pair of "Punch" 800a2 amps locally and one of them ended up being a Power model. I'm going to be using the Punch as a sub amp and I'm selling the Power one. Tests perfectly (video link in auction). 8/10 Cosmetically, only a few chips where the aluminum meets the powdercoating on the fins. 

Thanks for looking!

JOEY


----------

